# Traditional Congregational Singing of Hymns - CD/mp3



## Eoghan (May 14, 2011)

Where can I find traditional hymns sung by a congregation/choir. I tried A,mazon and either get Greek Orthodox hymns, Country and Western hymns or - wait for it Karaoke hymns.

I have a small mp3 collection that a brother sent me but would like more. Can anyone help. Simple congregational singing with a church organ. 

I must be conducting my searches incorrectly cos I am getting nothing I recognize as traditional hymns.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (May 14, 2011)

Check these out. See what you think.

Abide With Me and Other Favourite Hymns

Best Loved Hymns

---------- Post added at 07:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:49 PM ----------

And this one too.

The Psalms of David - Choir of King's College, Cambridge


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (May 14, 2011)

My favorite Hymns albums are the two volumes of Hymns Triumphant. Amazon.com: Hymns Triumphant 1 & 2: Lee Holdridge, John Alldis, Malcolm Hicks, London Philharmonic Choir, London's National Philharmonic Orchestra: Music

Also you can find a series of Composers in a series called The Hymn Makers.


----------

